# Got Heads? I got questions...



## Unknown1 (Jan 13, 2010)

Ill be up front and honest, I am a noob :willy:!!!! 

I have an 05 GTO Stock for the most part other than a Bassani Cat back system w/ high flow cats. I was told that the Manifolds were ported and polished but I have not had them off to check. 

All that said, A friend of mine is pushing me to buy his Chevrolet Performance #19201805 Heads with Beehive springs and most all the needed parts minus, Cam, Lifters, Head Bolts, and Head Gasket.

I assume I would need to do headers if I did this but not sure what else would be needed. I dont have a lot of money to play with this right now but feel like this price might be to good to pass up and seeing its a friend I can make payments if needed. 

So my questions off the bat are below:
Do I need headers for this and what would be best?
What Cam would be best for daily driving?
What gains would I be expecting?
AND
Why would I want to do this top end swap?

Any help is better than no help!!! Thanks:seeya


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

What are you looking for in the car's performance? Is this a daily or a play car? If you have a certain power level you are looking for it would be helpful to guide you too. The stock heads are very good on these cars to start with.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

On a LS2 they give great bolt-on performance although you need the matching intake manifold for it too. The LS1,LS2 heads have cathedral ports and those are square ports which is why you need the LS3 manifold with it. You don't have to have headers with it at least not right away but they definitely compliment it and add more HP. With a cam I think headers would be a must.

Drive-ability with a cam is a lot on the eye of the beholder and in the tune. My Street Sweeper HT cam is an awesome cam that with my tune can lug around at 1,200 RPM without surging but I've seen lesser cams have surge issues due to a poor tune. With any decent cam the beehive springs would need to be replaced for the higher lift. As a matter of fact to do it all would be opening up a can of worms. I think with just the heads/manifold (the stock LS2 manifold sucks bad) you could pick up over 30 RWHP. There are other things you need to do with those heads tho like milling them to keep your compression up. If you do the whole thing you're talking about you're about $500-$1,200 for the headers, $800-$900 for the cam package, $300 or so for head install parts, $400-$500 for the tune plus whatever the heads cost (plus the manifold if it's not included). You may need bigger injectors. That's just if you do the install yourself. Expect to double those prices having it done for you.

With the whole enchilada you'd add well over 100 RWHP but now you may need a clutch if a stick or other drive train parts if you drive it hard or drag the car. With heads, cam and all the stuff to the suspension, engine and drive train I spent well over $12,000 in parts and that was doing all the work and tuning myself. It's not a cheap car to mod.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I forgot. With those heads you need one set of 8 rockers as the pushrod on (I believe) the exhaust(?) is offset 1/4". The other set of rockers is the same


----------



## Unknown1 (Jan 13, 2010)

B-ville Goat said:


> What are you looking for in the car's performance? Is this a daily or a play car? If you have a certain power level you are looking for it would be helpful to guide you too. The stock heads are very good on these cars to start with.


This is a daily driver yes. I am not looking for anything major but would like some more out of it. I would be happy 450ish give or take...


----------



## Unknown1 (Jan 13, 2010)

svede1212 said:


> ""
> 
> Thank you for the help! This does have the stock LS3 Manifold although no throttle body. The only reason I am really having a look at this is the price... Under 2k for the heads and intake plus some other small parts. I really am not looking to put 12k much less 5k. I would be happy with a little more power for a fun ride!
> 
> My car does already has an Exedy Stage 4 Clutch and an aluminum Flywheel that the prior owner put in. I honestly hate it as it is SOOO stiff but I might as well get some use out of it right? arty:


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Well bares bones for just the heads with mani you need milling (the stock combustion chamber is 70cc, you need to get it to less than 65cc), one set of intake rockers, Rocker stands, head bolts, head gaskets, Injector spacers, fluids and tune. IMHO you really need LT headers and a good CAI  to benefit from the flow of those heads. If you get a cam you either have to stay small to moderate or fly cut the pistons as the .030 or more you need to mill and the larger valves will give you tight piston to valve clearance. There's a sticky on LS1GTO at the top of the engine section with a lot of discussion of the L92/LS3 swap. I've seen heads/mani substantially cheaper FWIW


----------



## Unknown1 (Jan 13, 2010)

svede1212 said:


> Well bares bones for just the heads with mani you need milling (the stock combustion chamber is 70cc, you need to get it to less than 65cc), one set of intake rockers, Rocker stands, head bolts, head gaskets, Injector spacers, fluids and tune. IMHO you really need LT headers and a good CAI  to benefit from the flow of those heads. If you get a cam you either have to stay small to moderate or fly cut the pistons as the .030 or more you need to mill and the larger valves will give you tight piston to valve clearance. There's a sticky on LS1GTO at the top of the engine section with a lot of discussion of the L92/LS3 swap. I've seen heads/mani substantially cheaper FWIW


So what, if any, would be the benefit of the Chevrolet Performance #19201805 Heads vs. Pulling heads off a truck or what not?


----------

